
Beal's Conjecture: A Search for Counterexamples - shawndumas
http://norvig.com/beal.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Seems reasonable to do the sums in moderate modulo sizes, then for those that
pass, give them to a larger modulo system, and only then check them
"properly."

Also seems resonable to reduce the work by precomputing many, many results for
small modulo values.

Hmm. Can easily speed up by a factor of 10 with some work, but that's not
really interesting.

Besides, I actually believe the conjecture.

